# Help with Thermoflex Plus



## Mubo Graphics (Apr 29, 2016)

We are just starting out and had Thermoflex Plus highly recommended for general 50/50 blend t-shirts. We bought a roll and have made a few for ourselves just trying things out but the vinyl starts to come off after a couple of washes. Is our heat press not hot enough or maybe we're not keeping it on long enough? We are using the instructions supplied by the distributor so not sure what else we could do. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

When was the last time you tested the actual temperature of your heat press?


----------



## Mubo Graphics (Apr 29, 2016)

It's brand new so just trusted it was correct. Can you tell me how you would go about testing it?


----------



## Mubo Graphics (Apr 29, 2016)

After I asked how to do that I searched and found some info. Sorry for not doing that first. )


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Fahrenheit/Celsius setting?


----------

